# Puppy Mill Dogs and valid pedigrees etc.



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm continuing this thread from the previous one that went way out of topic.

To come up to date: I discovered that my dog was bred in a puppy mill (Donna Shores) and that she is auctioning pregnant puppies at the moment etc. She was also cited by the FDA twice in 2003 and 2004. This is not what I was told by the store from which I purchased her, of course.

She is registered with an "iffy" organization called the American Canine Association and I have the name of her mother and father, both of whom are registered with the American Canine Association as well.

I also now have grandparents and great grandparents. Most of grandparents etc. are registered with a long number followed by a hyphen and then "AXA". 

Does anyone know what AXA would mean?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for starting the thread, Louise.  

Donna Shores breeds 8 diff. toy breeds. Very sad. A telltale sign of a backyard breeder or mill is when they breed more than, say, 2 breeds. One can't possibly be on top of health tests, shows, puppy socializing, etc... when there are many breeds, esp. when they are getting 10, 12, 15 litters a year! The dates the litters from her were born are 2 and 3 times a month. Just from what I've learned here, it is a LOT of work getting a litter and caring for it well so when there are this many, something's got to give. In this case, it's the care of the dams, sires and pups.  

She's selling Havanese puppies for $275 - $500 ! First sign that something's not right! 

I know you didn't realize, but hopefully more and more people will understand that no reputable dog breeder will leave it's pups in a pet store anywhere. It just doesn't happen. That pet shop is either selling G'ma Jones' pups (because she thought it would be so "cute" to have a litter to show her grandkids!) and/or mill puppies. Plain and simple. There are a few, bless their hearts, that actually sell shelter dogs, but that doesn't exist in my province and they are few and far between.

I wouldn't trust ACA as far as I could throw them, but what do I know? As to AXA, I haven't the faintest idea what that could mean. Anyone know? 

Unfortunately, these people know how to make themselves look good. They put up a professional-looking website, they join some ass'n that is likely meaningless, but has a bunch of initials and they get some Dr. Jane Doe to sign as the vet who assures us that the pups are as healthy as can be. :frusty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Louise how did you end up finding out who bred her?

Marj, very well said. I will add my two cents.

My mom who rescued a "mutant sheltie" off Craigslist was also given "papers" from her "registered" ACA sheltie. Her sheltie, while one of the most beautiful and sweet dogs I've met has major fear issues and looks like a small rough coated collie. My mom has had a many sheltie owners at events ask her what kind of dog she is. Mom always gets really red...it be interesting to do a DNA test on her to see if we can determine her breed. Anyway, there is another thread I just posted on about APRI and CKC (Continental Kennel Club-not to be confused with Canadian Kennel Club), the only really legitimate organization in the United States is AKC. 

I am pretty sure you won't be able to find any information on your dog's pedigree, as I was not able to with my "registered" CKC dane, nor has my mother found anything about her Lady even with the "numbers" that in my honest opinion look made up.

This doesn't mean you love her any less, I loved my dane dearly as my mother loves her "sheltie." Meanwhile, I would be proactive with having her checked yearly for common health issues that can spring up in any dog, but sometimes often in puppymill dogs-bad teeth, patella issues, liver disorders, and have her CERF'd yearly (which means her eyes should be checked by a CERF registered opthamalogist-you can find links to local vets by doing a CERF and state google search).

Obtaining a pet dog from a less than reputable breeder is heartbreaking, I've been there, it was a guilt ridden lesson...but once I washed away the shame I felt by contributing to these fart faces pocket books, I was committed to giving my dane the best life he could have (which was way too short and painful) and by doing a better job at making sure I was obtaining a dog from a reputable and responsible and ethical breeder.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Fart face"*!? Oh, I love that one, Amy!!! ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was told by my dog trainer that anyone that can do basic desk top publishing can create their own dog "registration" and thats just the very sad truth. 

I think many of us have learned this the hard way before we were properly educated at the cost of the health of our poor loving dogs.

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

louise said:


> I'm continuing this thread from the previous one that went way out of topic.
> 
> To come up to date: I discovered that my dog was bred in a puppy mill (Donna Shores) and that *she is auctioning pregnant puppies at the moment* etc. She was also cited by the FDA twice in 2003 and 2004. This is not what I was told by the store from which I purchased her, of course.
> 
> ...


That just makes me want to uke: I would like to shake the **** out of this person!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Louise--I think you are expecting to find a true pedigree. I believe that it is possible that the parents listed are not necessarily the true parents. I also think it is possible that AXA is not a real dog registry at all and the numbers are made up, as well. What are you hoping to determine?


Your puppy is adorable--the parents, grand parents names, etc are not going to change who your puppy is. 

It sounds like you feel bad that your dog came from a puppy mill. Use your energy to educate other puppy buyers. We need educated buyers to shut down the demand for puppy mill puppies. 

We CAN do this!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Louise--I think you are expecting to find a true pedigree. I believe that it is possible that the parents listed are not necessarily the true parents. I also think it is possible that AXA is not a real dog registry at all and the numbers are made up, as well. What are you hoping to determine?
> 
> Your puppy is adorable--the parents, grand parents names, etc are not going to change who your pupppy is.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Cheryl


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Cheryl, too. It really doesn't matter now. She's your dog, and you love her, and that's what counts. Educating people on puppy mills and telling your story is the way to go.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

A bit off topic, but kind of related.
My sister searched on line for "Havanese Puppies" and sent me a link for a puppy that cost $ 575. I knew right away it was probably a mill, but I followed the link. It turns out this woman breeds 9 different breeds . Her havs don't even look like Havs puppies. 
I went to the "Testimonials" link/page and found two emails from two different people with the same dog (picture) on it. One even mentioned that the picture was taken with the owner's 2 y/o grandson but the kid in the back looked to be 8-9 y/o.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Louise - you are not alone...

Had I found this forum earlier, we would have chose another breeder. Castro's pedigree is questionable, at best - but who cares, really!? We love him just the same and will always care for him as if he comes from Championship lines. My little boy is smart, obedient and has brought such joy to our lives! 

Although I regret purchasing a puppy from a questionable dealer, I do not regret choosing Castro! I now know better, and should we decide to get another dog, we will do due diligence in finding the right breeder. 

In the end - you might have just saved your dog from a fate similar to her parents...


----------



## slabadie (Nov 19, 2013)

Based on the date of the last response, I am not sure if anyone is monitoring this thread. My daughter purchased a Welsh Corgi from a pet store in Philadelphia 11 years ago. I never really paid any attention to the documentation until she passed away this past weekend. Donna Shores name was listed as the breeder, so I was going to send her an email telling her about our Corgi (Aolwin) and how much joy she gave us in her short life. We were told that our Corgi came from Oklahoma, but i haven't been able to find a website. During my search this thread came up in the search results. I guess the discussion here is about the same breeder. Does anyone have any concrete information about the person and how to get a hold of her?


----------

